# Dock Builders



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

I would like to offer our services to marine contractors. We can specialize our lighting details to bring life to your projects long after the sun goes down. Low voltage lighting systems use about 1/3 the power of traditional line voltage. That is something all your clients will appreciate.





To the members of the forum who are repairing existing docks or planning a new installation, I would like to offer a discount for dock lighting. We offer many different fixtures in varying styles to compliment nearly every situation. A properly designed lighting system for your dock can provide safety and security for the owner, as well as the local boaters.


----------



## customdockdavit (Dec 20, 2012)

We are also provide you core business of Sarasota's largest Marine Contractor, Custom Dock & Davit, Inc. We specialize in all sizes of projects from single docks or seawall repairs or a boat lift for waterfront homeowners, to major public and private marina's with hundreds of slips with complete utilities.


----------

